# God Forgave Him. It's all good now.



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I will not be purchasing the book. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...er-he-was-caught-naked-in-an-affair/#comments


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*That's rich!*


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

A typical, 6-7 figure salaried southern man of the cloth, I'm sure.

Fraud.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Beware a prideful man.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeswecan said:


> I will not be purchasing the book.


One thousandth verse, same as the first...


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

I do not longer believe in the Christian version of religion because of a similar instance. Ex husband manipulated me into believing I was never good enough, gas lighted me into being unable to trust myself, all to cover his infidelities and the fact that he sexually molested my 14 year old niece. I was a mess when I left him 3 years ago. Still get angry. He "repented" and "doesn't care because God forgave him." so I should too.....

Geez.... this article triggered me. I am already feeling pretty exhausted today, so now lets add anger to the mix!!!! 

Ha!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Bullshyt!

Hope the BH kicks the skank back to the brothel he found her in!

In her own daughter's bed! Too busy getting her crotch fed to take care of her sick kid?

Waste of skin.

The moron she was with is no pastor. Just a two bit con that could benefit from my ministries.

I have a service called "Beat the hell out of you ministries". 

All ministers are licensed to hand you your stupid ass on a plate when occasionally needed!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ne9907 said:


> I do not longer believe in the Christian version of religion because of a similar instance. Ex husband manipulated me into believing I was never good enough, gas lighted me into being unable to trust myself, all to cover his infidelities and the fact that he sexually molested my 14 year old niece. I was a mess when I left him 3 years ago. Still get angry. He "repented" and "doesn't care because God forgave him." so I should too.....
> 
> Geez.... this article triggered me. I am already feeling pretty exhausted today, so now lets add anger to the mix!!!!
> 
> Ha!


I'm a Christian and I call bullshyt on him!

Sorry for your pain. Is his church keeping him away from children?


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I'm a Christian and I call bullshyt on him!
> 
> Sorry for your pain. Is his church keeping him away from children?


I do not know. I ran away from him in '13. Haven't had any contact with him since then. He still haunted my cyber persona on FB, yahoo, etc, until I sent him a No contact letter. The abused happened over 10 years ago, I never found out until I left him, when my niece told me.

I do believe in a Creator and Jesus Christ but I am not a Christian.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The Pastor carried, in print form, "The Word of God" in one hand, his wooden {hard} Gawd in the other.

For effect, he pointed at the crowd using that same Book, he pointed that other Gawd at his lover.

Pastor's AP's husband, pointed the six shot Colt Consequence at the Fallen Angel? Nay, fallen Angler. Not a Fisher of Men, a Fisher of Women. He angled for married lady fish, as they be Sucker fish for his Sermon and his Semen. He delivered to them his "Semen on the Mount". That pungent furry Mount.

The Reverend gave his AP the fire and brimstone, hand delivered and ordained white Plaster, just a dab will do ya.

The Good Book holds the "Truth be Tolds", the Fallen Angler Pastor's Tackle Box holds but one shrunken soul of a worm.

A Sinner he is. And a Sin-Her he Gospel-ed, He spread the Word that was the Husbands Due, the husbands treasure. A treasure to have and to hold....not share.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

ne9907 said:


> the fact that he sexually molested my 14 year old niece.


:surprise:

I hope he went to prison for that!


Edit: Just saw she told you long after the fact. Very sorry for her.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

This sorry POS should be dragged from the pulpit and never allowed to return.

He's hurting?

Bullsh*t.

_He's *laughing*._


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Stupid congregation for applauding!

Everyone that stays and applauded deserve everything this piece of shyt con man brings their way!


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

ne9907 said:


> I do not longer believe in the Christian version of religion because of a similar instance. Ex husband manipulated me into believing I was never good enough, gas lighted me into being unable to trust myself, all to cover his infidelities and the fact that he sexually molested my 14 year old niece. I was a mess when I left him 3 years ago. Still get angry. He "repented" and "doesn't care because God forgave him." so I should too.....
> 
> Geez.... this article triggered me. I am already feeling pretty exhausted today, so now lets add anger to the mix!!!!
> 
> Ha!


I can't even imagine the pain and heartache that you went through, but imo, your view of Christianity should not be based on a flawed human's implementation of it. Rather, it should be based on the founder of the religion, Jesus. Even the Apostle Paul was a murderer. People can look at Paul's life and say they don't believe in Christianity because a major apostle who wrote most of the New Testament was a murderer but would that be fair? Why not judge the founder of the religion? Judge Jesus to see if He lived the life He preached, not your adulterous ex-husband. I judge Islam based on Muhammad's life, not the Muslims who follow that religion.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

ne9907 said:


> I do not know. I ran away from him in '13. Haven't had any contact with him since then. He still haunted my cyber persona on FB, yahoo, etc, until I sent him a No contact letter. The abused happened over 10 years ago, I never found out until I left him, when my niece told me.
> 
> I do believe in a Creator and Jesus Christ but I am not a Christian.



Where there are two or more there is a church. You, the Creator and Jesus Christ compose your church. 

Congratulations for believing what is true and sticking to your beliefs.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

He should absolutely resign. Billy Graham's grandson was also a pastor who said he caught his wife cheating and separated from her. He claimed her affair continued (she apparently disagrees) and he sought comfort in the arms of a friend, and had an affair. He later confessed and resigned from his post. It seemed he also had another affair with a second woman. They divorced in 2015 and he remarried in 2016. Three children and a 21 year marriage with his ex-wife, all gone down the drain. This young pastor also needs to resign. The Bible is clear, that when a person in a leadership position in the church commits adultery, they have to resign. God may forgive them with true repentance, but they cannot be in a leadership role ever again.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Stupid congregation for applauding!
> 
> Everyone that stays and applauded deserve everything this piece of shyt con man brings their way!


In my observations, this unfortunately is the "normal" result.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

ne9907 said:


> I do not longer believe in the Christian version of religion because of a similar instance. Ex husband manipulated me into believing I was never good enough, gas lighted me into being unable to trust myself, all to cover his infidelities and the fact that he sexually molested my 14 year old niece. I was a mess when I left him 3 years ago. Still get angry. He "repented" and "doesn't care because God forgave him." so I should too.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!


I always loved the people that said god has forgiven them because they have repented.

Awww. You're adorable/

You do realize your name won't be in the book of life?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

That pastor makes me sick. 
He blows up two families and destroys two innocent BS lives and the lives of their children and then stands in front of a congregation talking about forgiveness and how they are defending him because they love him! 
He is a narcissist, a man of the cloth my foot! I hope they wake up and kick him out as pastor, he has no business leading a church, he is a wolf in sheeps clothing.


----------



## Itwasjustafantasy (Jan 8, 2016)

I wonder if his god will also forgive me for being an atheist? Just a rethorical question. If this pastor is forgiven and goes to a so called heaven, why in the world would I want to spend eternity anywhere near him? Gross.
Luckily for me there is no heaven nor hell. I will be just fine.


----------



## mickybill (Nov 29, 2016)

It's like that Lyle Lovett song...

Who keeps on trusting you
When you been cheating
Spending your nights on the town?
Who keeps on saying
That she still wants you
When you're through runnin' around?
Who keeps on lovin' you
When you been lyin'
Sayin' things that ain't what they seem?

Well, God does
But I don't
God will
But I won't
And that's the difference
Between God and me


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

The piano in the background was a nice touch. 

Man, I love a good church scandal.


----------



## hylton7 (Jan 24, 2017)

The people in the church lack morals


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Itwasjustafantasy said:


> If this pastor is forgiven and goes to a so called heaven, why in the world would I want to spend eternity anywhere near him? Gross.
> Luckily for me there is no heaven nor hell. I will be just fine.


Would you really be able to enjoy a place called heaven anyway, when you know that billions are being tortured endlessly?


----------



## Hellomynameis (Dec 16, 2016)

The Bible says very clearly that the only unforgivable sin is blasphemy against the Holy Spirit. ANYONE can be forgiven if they honestly repent. The key word is honestly. It also says that once we have accepted Jesus as our savior no sin can take our salvation away from us.

Our pastor says that any "Christian" living in continual, unrepentant sin was never truly saved to begin with. If you are truly saved, God will reconcile you to Himself before too long.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hellomynameis said:


> The Bible says very clearly that the only unforgivable sin is blasphemy against the Holy Spirit. ANYONE can be forgiven if they honestly repent. The key word is honestly. It also says that once we have accepted Jesus as our savior no sin can take our salvation away from us.
> 
> Our pastor says that any "Christian" living in continual, unrepentant sin was never truly saved to begin with. If you are truly saved, God will reconcile you to Himself before too long.


There is a stark difference between being forgiven and being allowed to continue as a pastor.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Bibi1031 said:


> Where there are two or more there is a church. You, the Creator and Jesus Christ compose your church.
> 
> Congratulations for believing what is true and sticking to your beliefs.


Amen! Hineni !


----------



## Itwasjustafantasy (Jan 8, 2016)

Steve1000 said:


> Would you really be able to enjoy a place called heaven anyway, when you know that billions are being tortured endlessly?


How do I answer without offending some? I'll try. I would absolutely never be okay knowing that there are millions who would be suffering eternally just becasue they were born into the "wrong" religion or like me who have no religion at all. I believe in compassion towards all human beings...I could never take joy in seeing someone suffer for eternity. Never. As an atheist I'm used to the condescending talk about how I will end up in hell unless I give my devotion to their god of choice. Whatever. So much love from some of the religous folk. Of course there are exceptions, I can think of a few wonderfully caring people here at TAM who were able to see past my atheism and see me just as another fellow human being when I shared my story as a wayward spouse.

But it does really bother me to even think that if I were to accept jesus as my lord and savior then my awesomely compassionate moral husband would go to hell by virtue of being an atheist himself!!* Whatever anyone has to say, my hubby was born to Jewish parents so right there he and I (I was raised Catholic) would not share the same haven in eternity* (again I don't even believe in that concept but..). If my hubby were Muslim he would not get to be in a so called haven! Horrible, just horrible. And I am only talking about my husband because he is to me one of the most moral, compassionate and loving men in the world. Guess his fault for having being born into the wrong family (not Christian) and now being married to this inmoral heathen. Oh well. Guess we both will get to spend eternity in hell, surrounded by scientists and skeptics just like us..not a problem. No fear at all from me. Very simply these concepts are all made up. I do not think I will ever get to see a unicorn either, and I am okay with it. 
Hope I wasn't too harsh. Based on some of* the insensitive replies I've gotten here on TAM, I'd say most people here know how to deal with comments they find insensitive themselves. I will stop now before I get banned.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

At every church my W and/or I have gone to my W has been approached by some OM type, often displaying a kind of lewd body language in church. One was so disgusting even my W was instantly repulsed by him. Why this one preacher had to massage my Ws shoulders I guess is a mystery.

I also feel that my W thinks she does not need to confess to me since she has been forgiven by God.

Tamat


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

TAMAT said:


> At every church my W and/or I have gone to my W has been approached by some OM type, often displaying a kind of lewd body language in church. One was so disgusting even my W was instantly repulsed by him. Why this one preacher had to massage my Ws shoulders I guess is a mystery.
> 
> *I also feel that my W thinks she does not need to confess to me since she has been forgiven by God.*
> 
> Tamat


If she truly believes that then she's deluding herself.

There can be no forgiveness without _willful_ accountability, and there can be no meaningful accountability without honesty.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

ne9907 said:


> I do not longer believe in the Christian version of religion because of a similar instance. Ex husband manipulated me into believing I was never good enough, gas lighted me into being unable to trust myself, all to cover his infidelities and the fact that he sexually molested my 14 year old niece. I was a mess when I left him 3 years ago. Still get angry. He "repented" and "doesn't care because God forgave him." so I should too.....
> 
> Geez.... this article triggered me. I am already feeling pretty exhausted today, so now lets add anger to the mix!!!!
> 
> Ha!


That is unfair to generalize an entire religion based on the actions of one person that wronged you. My fww cheated on me, so should I say that all women are cheaters? Of course not. But for you, one bad apple spoils the bunch.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

ne9907 said:


> I do not longer believe in the Christian version of religion because of a similar instance. Ex husband manipulated me into believing I was never good enough, gas lighted me into being unable to trust myself, all to cover his infidelities and the fact that he sexually molested my 14 year old niece. I was a mess when I left him 3 years ago. Still get angry. He "repented" and "doesn't care because God forgave him." so I should too.....
> 
> Geez.... this article triggered me. I am already feeling pretty exhausted today, so now lets add anger to the mix!!!!
> 
> Ha!


Your ex has deluded himself. He doesn't understand what repentance is as demonstrated in his attitude toward you. It is doubtful he has been or will be forgiven. He's living in a fool's paradise.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

lordmayhem said:


> That is unfair to generalize an entire religion based on the actions of one person that wronged you. My fww cheated on me, so should I say that all women are cheaters? Of course not. But for you, one bad apple spoils the bunch.


Did I mention I am a fair person??

I can be as unfair as I want, it is my spirituality which is at stake, not yours.


----------



## Dr. Stupid (Dec 8, 2016)

ne9907 said:


> I do not longer believe in the Christian version of religion because of a similar instance. Ex husband manipulated me into believing I was never good enough, gas lighted me into being unable to trust myself, all to cover his infidelities and the fact that he sexually molested my 14 year old niece. I was a mess when I left him 3 years ago. Still get angry. He "repented" and "doesn't care because God forgave him." so I should too.....
> 
> Geez.... this article triggered me. I am already feeling pretty exhausted today, so now lets add anger to the mix!!!!
> 
> Ha!


I had a patient once who said all women were good for was for sex, because his wife cheated on him. That's why he looked at them as pieces of meat to be won through wit and manipulation. If he was content with who he was, why did he need my help?

I suppose that I could have no faith in anyone, because I can find an example of every type of person who has been unjust to another at one point in time or another. :|

I'm not being an evangelist. You can believe what you want to believe, and I am not being judgmental of you in that regard. I'm just pointing out that that way of thinking is unhealthy. Yes, you can be fair or unfair... to yourself.


----------



## Dr. Stupid (Dec 8, 2016)

Itwasjustafantasy said:


> I wonder if his god will also forgive me for being an atheist? Just a rethorical question. If this pastor is forgiven and goes to a so called heaven, why in the world would I want to spend eternity anywhere near him? Gross.
> Luckily for me there is no heaven nor hell. I will be just fine.


According to the Christian scriptures, no, you won't be forgiven. Forgiveness requires repentance, if my understanding is correct.

Perhaps you are in no position to decide whether there is a heaven, hell, happy hunting ground, another plane or planes of existence, etc. It may be that they simply are, or are not. I suppose if you were able to dictate that, when you passed on, your soul, if it exists, would simply cease to exist, granting you your final great statement of truth, while others, deciding differently, would grant themselves their great truths, rhetorically speaking, of course.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

So much for pride go beforeth the fall.

But it's hard to beat the 1980's scandals...Oral Roberts needing $2 million by Feb. 28th or God will 

call him home. He also saw a 900 ft. Jesus. Jimmy Swaggert and the hooker.... the pulpit 

whine "I'm sorry for I have sinned".... yeah! The Jerry Fallwell / Jim Bakker / Jessica Hahn rape

allegation. Tammy Faye.... press on face.... /shivers/ ....Did I leave anyone out?


----------



## Itwasjustafantasy (Jan 8, 2016)

Chuck71 said:


> So much for pride go beforeth the fall.
> 
> But it's hard to beat the 1980's scandals...Oral Roberts needing $2 million by Feb. 28th or God will
> 
> ...


But the devil made them do it...really, they have no fault of their own. It's all cause of that sneaky devil.

Here I am waiting for the devil to make me do things..nope all the wrong things I've done were all of my own doing. I take full responsibility for all my wrongdoing as well as all the credit for all the good things I do. But that's just me.


----------



## Dr. Stupid (Dec 8, 2016)

Itwasjustafantasy said:


> But the devil made them do it...really, they have no fault of their own. It's all cause of that sneaky devil.
> 
> Here I am waiting for the devil to make me do things..nope all the wrong things I've done were all of my own doing. I take full responsibility for all my wrongdoing as well as all the credit for all the good things I do. But that's just me.


>:laugh:



When you take the devil into your mouth, you're doomed! For he is lying there in wait for you inside that bottle of whiskey. Waiting for you to take him into your mouth. Waiting to get down into your guts where he can do his devil's work. Liquor is the most foul, evil thing in this here world. It destroyed good men like myself. It'll destroy you too. Beer is not much better - it's slower, cheaper. So take these words of advice. And remember, you heard them from a poor sinner, got no more cause to lie, 'cause he's going to meet his Maker. 

-- Francis Elroy Duffy​


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Jesus cheaters (coined by chump lady) are a tribe unto themselves. Unbelievable.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

I hear he has a new book coming out: "The mighty hand of God Smote me!"


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> Jesus cheaters (coined by chump lady) are a tribe unto themselves. Unbelievable.


I remember seeing something on TV about "swingers for Christ". It is actually a thing. :smile2:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Your ex has deluded himself. He doesn't understand what repentance is as demonstrated in his attitude toward you. It is doubtful he has been or will be forgiven. *He's living in a fool's paradise*.


So are you Blondie!

We all are living in Paradise. Yes, and with many Fools running rampant.

*But, it does NOT get any better than this*. Religious or not, we are blessed to have our Five Senses, to be able to Stand Upright, to Breathe Air and Feel the warm Sun on our skin.

I am luckier. I feel the warm Sun on my skin and the reflected rays of Mars in my soul. It is not a male thing. It just works out "easier" when this trait is expressed in men.
..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Mommy, there he goes again.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Talker67 said:


> I remember seeing something on TV about "swingers for Christ". It is actually a thing. :smile2:


Omg.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Talker67 said:


> I remember seeing something on TV about "swingers for Christ". It is actually a thing. :smile2:


Throw enough words at a thing and you can convince an awful lot of stupid people that it's legit.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Throw enough words at a thing and you can convince an awful lot of stupid people that it's legit.


We are all naked before the Lord. Make it so. :laugh:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Talker67 said:


> I remember seeing something on TV about "swingers for Christ". It is actually a thing. :smile2:


:surprise: Ahahahaha!

Oh well at least they ain't hurting anyone... "cum for me, in the name of Jebus!" "fk my wife, so she may be filled with the Holy Spirit!" lol

Ah sorry guys, I couldn't resist :rofl:


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Rush said it best with "Roll the Bones" in 1991.....

"praying for time, chasing something new to believe in, looking for love, looking for an angel to believe in"


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

More mad at the congregants than the pastor to be honest.


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Steve1000 said:


> Would you really be able to enjoy a place called heaven anyway, when you know that billions are being tortured endlessly?


What if the people there defiantly shook their fist at you and said "I'D RATHER BURN IN HELL THAN WORSHIP THIS GOD"? Jesus spoke of them as "gnashing their teeth". That's not a reference to pain they're feeling. It's a reference to the seething hatred they're consumed with. Would you weep and cry over those filled with such hatred of the living God?


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> Jesus cheaters (coined by chump lady) are a tribe unto themselves. Unbelievable.


What filled Jesus with hottest anger? A simple read of the gospels will show you. It's hypocrisy. Actually no. It's HYPOCRITES. Those that take upon themselves the name of God, acting all pious, but in reality being self-righteous and self-glorifying. Again & again he warned that MANY would come in his name, including preachers, who inwardly are "ravenous wolves" seeking who they can devour. He's quite clear what will become of them. He will say to them "depart from me - I never knew you", straight into hell.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

I just knew it was going to turn...... just knew it. Always does.....


----------

